# Toby



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

This morning, after a week long battle, it was decided that it would be kinder to have Toby put to sleep. 

He's the first rat I've ever lost this way, and I'm honestly a bit of an emotional wreck at the moment. I just loved him so much, and all the time waiting to go into the room with the vet I kept thinking maybe there was some way he could be helped. He hadn't eaten in four days, and when he tried to drink from my cup in the waiting room a few minutes later he had an awful bout of diarrhoea, so he couldn't even stomach the water. 

He was my boy, and I'll miss him so much. 

Here's a video of him, being his usual self, eating a mealworm and enjoying it more than anything else in the world.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Awh Babs I'm so sorry  its never easy


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

oh toby you were an amzing rat! please visit mister cheese and harry across the bridge <3 im sorry for your loss babs :-( ive missed talking to you, id love to get an email from you and we can cry to each other im still sad about my rescue boys! how has everything else been? im hopeing good luv ya, Lindsay


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I took a short break from posting on here to drown my sorrows. Thank you, Roxy, you're lovely <3


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh no! Not Toby! T-T

I've actually been watching all of your little videos of him on youtube. Toby was amazing, he wasn't even my rat and I loved all of his little antics.

Babs, I'm crying with you. All the way across the pond I'm crying with you!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, thank you Maiden, you're so sweet! <3

Toby was a very special boy. <3 He's buried out in the garden, just a few feet away from the door which is where I used to let him and Scrabble sunbathe on warm days. We planted a willow tree over the spot where he is, so he's got a lovely little space just for him out there. It's always so hard when you lose a pet, but now that the immediate grief has passed I can look back and know that I did what was best for him. He was old and he had a great life with me, and I feel that I did what was right by him until the very end.


----------

